# Different options of Diamond Jig Rigs and Hooks....



## hog

Throw'd this together for a thread on the Bluewater board. Thought I'd post over here in the jigg'n section just to get something new go'n.

I love diamond jigs. I tinker with'm all the time, always trying this or that. Plain and simple... THEIR OLDER THAN OLD SCHOOL and the still catch the #$%^% out of fish :cheers: I have and use lots of kinds, colors and Styles of jigs, knife, slow pitch, nagamasa, braid, shimano, hooker, river to sea, cape may, Lucanis, Snapper Slappers, Raki, etc... Heck, i try'm and buy'm all, but I can GUARANTEE YOU, Im gonna be dropp'n a diamond jig if given the chance at some point in the day.

If I had to choose one jig to go on a survival outing with offshore, the jig would be a hammered gold diamond, It can catch pretty much anything that swims and eats. Ive brought some HUGGGGGE Sharks to the boat on diamond jigs... never care if I catch another one lol...

Here are a few of my Diamond jig inventions, concoctions from recent and time past


----------



## hog

My Wife thinkings I have this Disease 









Floating assist hooks I make. They have a small cork in their head... work great as a flat fall and float up when bouncing on the bottom.... Remember, if you cant feel the bottom bounce, your probably not gonna catch nothin.









A new Load, your gonna need'm, your gonna hang up and loose a bunch or all the sparkle will get knocked off from all the Fish Teeth...

































New load Arrived








Awesome Little Jig!!! works great for tuna jigg'n also..


----------



## hog

hummm doesnt seem to be showing the url... gonna try one last time


----------



## Dick Hanks

Great post Hog! I'll be using some of your ideas in the FL Keys this winter. 

The sharks have gotten really thick on some of my favorite deep water wrecks, but I enjoy jigging too much to give it up. I may have up my line # test to try to get fish in faster, before the sharks get them.

I sure wish that we could send most of our sharks to where ever they are so scarce. I'm sick of em.


----------



## Miles2Fish

Great post Jimmy. I always tell my friends....you want to see a jigging machine go fishing with JC!


----------



## hog

Miles2Fish said:


> Great post Jimmy. I always tell my friends....you want to see a jigging machine go fishing with JC!


LoL.
I just love it.... but, mr. Miles, your a jig master yourself young man :wink:

heres a Jigg'n blast from the past... about 10 years ago... It was a Great Spring Day to be on the Water...


----------

